

Show HN: Webchat with API in just ~60 lines of NodeJS - kaerast
http://fayechat.kaerast.info/

======
asymptotic
Remember twitch.me (node.js realtime chat)?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1840914>

Chat.io, new HTML5 / Node.JS-powered social group, launches
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2343840>

Show HN: Node.js console chat <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391389>

The node.js chat server that was posted earlier
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980838>

Show HN: Meet the new Ajax IM (with Node.js)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1127654>

NodeChat <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1866401>

Ragechat: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1889883>

Using node.js, <blah blah>, to make a real time chat app
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2306423>

Chat system with WebSocket and node.js
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020577>

Hey man, doing anything constructive with your free time is a rare and
admirable trait. But really, another Node.js chat application? Really?

~~~
kaerast
Sure there's plenty of node.js chat systems out there, but this is quite a
nice demo of Faye and how easy it is to build with it.

The Node.JS examples shared previously have been more complete systems from
what I can tell, this is a very minimal app designed as basis for you to build
something bigger and better. Rather than complaining about needing extra
features, fork the code and build something fun and worthwhile.

~~~
DTrejo
Can you talk about faye vs other chat options?

~~~
kaerast
The main reason for using Faye is probably the fact that it can run on Node.JS
or Rack. This example is running Node.JS, but where Faye really excels is in a
Rack environment - adding asynchronous functionality to Rails/Sinatra without
needing an extra server running Node.

------
jamesu
Is it just me, or is Webchat in node.js the new "Hello World"?

------
pwr
xss anyone

~~~
robinduckett
lol, yeah, he updated the code to filter out <script> tags and his RegEx is
wrong and now won't allow any messages to come through.

~~~
kaerast
yeah, I rather stupidly didn't think to add any XSS protection initially
because this was a simple tech demo. And yes, I managed to balls up the regex
for a while.

It's working nicely again now.

